
Show HN: The best technology podcast episodes - podnami
https://podnami.com
======
nikivi
Recently noted down my favorite podcasts I love. It's a bit hard to keep up at
times even with 2x/2.5x speeds and smart speed on with Overcast. There's so
much good content out there.

[https://wiki.nikitavoloboev.xyz/podcasts](https://wiki.nikitavoloboev.xyz/podcasts)

~~~
podnami
That's a great list of favorite episodes you have there!

We'll add the Joe Rogan Experience interview with John Carmack to our list as
well - one of the all time classics!

------
contingencies
Understand others may have differing opinions but I for one never understood
podcasts. They seem a very inefficient way to consume information, with
generally a very low signal to noise ratio. I can see an attraction while
driving, but I don't do that so don't have that problem. The only one I can
remember listening to and enjoying in the past was related to roguelike
development, and was essentially more of a well choreographed and researched
interview framed as a discussion.

~~~
hnews_account_1
The reason they're so famous is because it is in the form of a conversation
(generally). I like to take in information if it is in the form of a dialogue
rather than simple one sided text / monologue.

Podcasts aren't meant for you to get upto speed on some high end technical
concept. It's a lay person's perspective in most cases. So I'm fine if Joe
Rogan interviews a scientist since unlike a lecture from susskind, I don't
need to pay full attention and take notes. Similarly with finance podcasts,
where I'm a professional, I don't need to find one which discusses a full
economics paper. I prefer one where highly technical people get together and
have a high level conversation since I know the basics and I can follow their
train of thought.

~~~
jamie-vesoft
Well explained!

------
dustingetz
Please show podcast date; I appreciate you need to bootstrap signups by having
Sam Altman on your front page but the product is not just useless but actively
wastes my time when I can't tell if this is new content. (The Sam Altman
interview is from Nov 2018 and this info is concealed by podnami)

~~~
capableweb
Why this obsession with "newness"? If the podcast is crap because nothing they
are talking about is new enough, then maybe you're better of not listening to
it. If it's good content and discussions, they'll be timeless.

~~~
Can_Not
Because there is a strong chance that if "Sam Altman Interview" is interesting
to me, I'd like to know if it's an old Interview I've already heard or a new
one I've not yet heard...

And refusing to timestamp things calling them "timeless" reaks of arrogance
and hubris.

------
lhoff
For the german speaking audience, i can recommend the interview mit Marco
Börris. It's quite long (>6h) but absolutely worth the time.
[https://www.zeit.de/gesellschaft/2019-03/marco-boerries-
alle...](https://www.zeit.de/gesellschaft/2019-03/marco-boerries-alles-gesagt-
interviewpodcast)

------
corysama
Love the concept.

All of the descriptions are cut short and end with...

As a user, that leads me to believe I can click on a cut description to see
the full description. At least on mobile Safari, clicking on a description
does nothing.

~~~
podnami
Thanks!

That's the result of our somewhat shaky truncation feature which is supposed
to stop overly long titles and descriptions to break the layout. We'll look
into how a "click to expand" feature could work!

~~~
mhdhn
Overuse of truncation sucks. Screw the layout: users can easily scroll down
and up. Truncating without a click to expand option is inexcusable. Meanwhile,
how about just don't use truncation at all. There's a limit for number of
characters in a podcast description. It's in the 2000's I think.

------
lucasverra
Hello there, congrats on launch

You should really add context by date of release and a link to listen not : Ex
for exponent episode :
[https://www.listennotes.com/podcasts/exponent/episode-152-pl...](https://www.listennotes.com/podcasts/exponent/episode-152-platforms-
versus-YVcSLvOwA_o/)

~~~
podnami
Thank you!

We will add a detailed view, alongside a RSS feed for the top list tomorrow.

------
rhinoceraptor
I highly recommend On the Metal, it's Jess Frazelle, Bryan Cantrill and Steve
Tuck, with great interviews. This episode in particular was amazing:

[https://oxide.computer/blog/on-the-metal-6-kenneth-
finnegan/](https://oxide.computer/blog/on-the-metal-6-kenneth-finnegan/)

------
awwaiid
Mmm... Is there an RSS feed so I can add this to my podcast player? :)

~~~
teekert
+1! First thing I looked for.

~~~
antupis
+1

------
buzzert
Looks great, but please make sure your site has at least basic functionality
with JavaScript disabled (right now it loads just an empty page).

This is really important for your users who use screen readers (for the
blind), folks with older computers or miniature/underpowered computers.

~~~
rahuldottech
Also for folks on metered/slow (eg, 2g) connections, and privacy conscious
users who don't wish to enable JS for basic functionality.

------
sciencewolf
This is great! Only thing I'd ask is that if you're going to allow direct
playing on the site, to enable 1.5-2x speed.

~~~
podnami
Thank you!

We'll add it in the native player coming soon. Web based audio players have
major drawbacks, such as limitations in background playback on mobile devices.
That's why we've intentionally left the web player as simple as possible until
the native player is launched.

------
mgsk
Cool idea. Some points of frustration: * there's no way to get to the "home"
of the podcast (so that I can explore episodes not listed on the site) *
there's no indication of how long the podcast is * there's no way to interact
with the media playback (skip forward, etc.)

------
skinnyarms
I love podcasts and I'm glad for any service that helps me find useful
content. That said, I'm not quite getting how I'm supposed to be using this.
From a consumer viewpoint, I have a front page recommending episodes and a
weekly summary. I get that, cool.

Now if I want to heart episodes to tell other listeners about episodes I
particularly enjoy...I go to the website and search/submit the episode...I
guess?

Anyway, I'm interested - I just wanted to share my first impression in case it
was useful.

------
ch
Since there is relatively little information on the linked page, I'll put some
questions I have here.

1\. How does it work? It would appear the list is user curated. New
submissions are from users (via submit) and ranking is based on hearts? Is
there any future plan to be able to associate # of plays with a given episode
(not sure if podcast app apis allow this).

2\. In relation to #1 (an asked already by others), how can I subscribe to
this in my podcast app?

------
moltar
Why do so many podcast apps or services cut off titles with ellipses. So
annoying. Please stop!

~~~
jingw222
Maybe trading usability with athletics just goes a bit over board

~~~
mandeepj
Aesthetics”*”

------
navs
I love podcasts but lately I feel I've got too many to listen to. I
unsubscribe only to find I missed an episode. That FOMO coupled with an almost
obsessive need to reach podcast "inbox zero" is becoming a problem.

This looks like the kinda platform that could curb that with focus on
individual episodes rather than the Podcast itself.

~~~
ragebol
Yep, podcasting inbox zero has become quite hard since I started working
remotely. No commute is less time for listening to podcasts.

~~~
hombre_fatal
Take up running or biking. :)

One of the biggest life hacks I fell into was to reserve my favorite podcasts
or most anticipated episodes for a long run or biking session. I would look
forward to that run all day. Often I'll double my distance just to put on
another episode.

Much more fulfilling than a commute as well.

------
podnami
Podnami improves the discovery of great technology podcast episodes. There's
an abundance of podcasts out there - but it's hard to figure out which
conversations are worth tuning in to.

The best episodes get voted to the top and is your "daily digest" of
technology to listen to.

Happy to answer questions about its tech stack or future plans!

~~~
cvaidya1986
Great job! So what's the tech stack :)

------
nelson687
Top past week and Top last month have the exact same content, guess it's
because the content in the site is new?

------
thatsenough
Love this, but on the phone the podcast art takes up a lot of real estate and
leaves little room for the podcast title.

I’d rather see an even more stripped down UI that leaves more room for the
informational content.

Then again, I guess not all podcast episodes have informative and encompassing
titles, like articles often do.

------
stevens32
I'd really like a link back to the source episode, or at least be able to read
the full description

------
angry_octet
The only problem with this incredibly basic web page is that it isn't listing
the best podcasts and is recommending listening to an anti-democratic
extremist. No indication where this list came from either.

~~~
rondecuba
Who is the anti-democratic extremist?

~~~
angry_octet
"I no longer believe that freedom and democracy are compatible…" Peter Thiel.

------
olingern
I'm new-ish to Go and find "Go Time"[1] nice for building context while I
continue learning.

1 - [https://changelog.com/gotime](https://changelog.com/gotime)

------
wenbin
Good job! You can use our API to search episodes
[https://www.listennotes.com/api/](https://www.listennotes.com/api/)

~~~
podnami
We are using it for our search feature!

You're providing a great service and we'll be rolling over to a Pro plan soon!

------
sunseb
How can we download an episode? (I want to put it on my mp3 player)

------
sbr464
Awesome content, just noticed this on the main page, maybe add:

{!userSubscribed && showBigFullPageForm}

Also, how do you view details or scrub playback position?

------
GrayTextIsTruth
My initial feedback is to increase the truncation threshold for the Episode
title. I couldn’t read half of them on my phone.

------
ykevinator
This is like pop music. The guests are all the people I'm supposed to admire
but I don't feel anything.

------
alpb
Unclear how it is best, according to who/what? Nearly all good podcasts I know
aren’t there at all.

------
dominotw
leetcode by day, joe rogan podcast by night. all day!!

------
gnicholas
How is this "HN for tech podcasts"? Are there comments somewhere that I can't
see? I would love it if there were a way to annotate/comment on specific
statements in podcasts, because I think podcasters (and their guests) get away
with saying untrue things more than people who write blog posts/articles.

It's super easy to tweet out a quote and evidence that it was false. There is
much more friction involved in quoting a podcast, noting the time stamp, and
packaging that up with evidence in a tweet. Wish there were an easier way!

~~~
yoz-y
I wouldn't go directly for the untrue things but it would be nice to have a
place to specifically discuss podcasts with a nice interface to point out to
excerpts (with transcripts it would be even more cool.)

One option now is to use the clip sharing tool in Overcast and tweet out the
clip, it works really well. But that is just one client.

